# Hi all



## bearpham (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi, I was just wondering if anybody in the area had any dwarf hair grass they would be willing to part with ? Also is anybody selling any shrimp? 

Dustin


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HI just normal dwarf or mini dwarf hair grass? I think I have a little mit of mini dwarf hairgrass, and I got some microsword.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Dustin, welcome to APC! I hope you can contribute some of your experience in our forums.


----------



## David_L (Apr 13, 2019)

When you say microsword, is that the same as pygmy chain sword?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

David_L said:


> When you say microsword, is that the same as pygmy chain sword?


nope it's different. Echinodorus tellellus is pygmy chain as to where microsword is Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis
. if you would like to try some let me know.


----------

